# Nutri-Drench questions & comments



## Livinwright Farm

Okay. First, today was the first time I gave some of this to our little herd. I started with the heavily pregnant Cali(heavily in terms of how she waddles, like a 9.85 month pregnant woman). She sucked it out of the drenching syringe like she was gonna die without it! I didn't think she would take it, given that she has been turning her nose up at the goat mineral over the last 2-3 days.
The bucklings(8.33 months old) acted the same way. Momma & Maude only took about 7ml and didn't want any more.

Now for the questions.
1) How often should I give this to them? Once per year? Once per month? Once per week?
2) Should I give 51lb Cali 1 dose per day, where she is prepping to kid? There is nothing on the bottle for instructions, other than the "give 30ml/cc for every 100 lbs of goat."


----------



## dianneS

I wish I could be of more help.  I'd like to know myself.  I only give it when a goat is having problems.  I don't have any pregnant does, so I just use it as a supplement to sick or weak goats.

Maybe someone else will chime in with more information.


----------



## Roll farms

I never give it to anything that isn't 'off'...


----------



## ksalvagno

I only give it to animals that are off too.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

x4


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I wish I could find the webpage or book that mentioned giving it to a doe that was within a month of kidding...  I know it said something about it giving the kids the last little boost prior to birth... like it was an extra precaution so they would not be born vitamin and/or mineral deficient...   I was/am hoping someone else would have seen it too...


----------



## jcooke1

New goat owner questions... What is Nutri-Drench, what is it used for, and would you give it in addition to other things or in place of other things, such as probiotics or Vitamin B? I assume it is a vitamin boost of some sort. In a sense would it be to goats like ensure is to humans or pedialyte (however spelled) is to a baby? Would you give it to kids?


----------



## 20kidsonhill

This is for nutri-drench for sheep and goats

Common Uses Use to treat pregnancy toxemia, enterotoxemia, E. coli ("watery mouth"), fly strike & any that are too heavily stressed by parasites, weather, lactation or pneumonia.

Specs Guaranteed Analysis:
Calcium (Min)......0.4
Calcium (Max).....0.7
Selenium (Min)....0.1 mg/fl oz
Vitamin A (Min)....23,700 IU/fl oz...790 IU/ml
Vitamin D (Min)....5,910 IU/fl oz...197 IU/ml
Vitamin E (Min)....90 IU/fl oz...3 IU/ml

Ingredients: propylene glycol, molasses products, calcium carbonate, choline chloride, DL-methionine, I-lysine, Vitamin E supplement, Vitamin A supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, thiamine, niacin, zinc sulfate, ethylenediamine dihydroiodide, magnesium sulfate, manganese sulfate, iron sulfate, sodium selenite, cobalt sulfate and sugar.

Benefits We revived a fly-struck ewe with a "death wish" that stumbled/fell into one of our ponds (twice) and then refused to eat. Nutri-Drench revived both her appetite and strength.

Tips Use pump bottle to place multiple doses onto the tongue. 

Directions Shake well. Feed directly into mouth. 
Newborns: 4mL (cc) = 2 pumps as soon as possible after birth.
Goats and Sheep: 1 fl oz per 100 lbs. body weight. 
Maximum of once every 8 hours, as needed. 
Store at room temperature. 
1 fl oz = 30 ml (cc)


----------



## 20kidsonhill

propylene glycol, molasses products, calcium carbonate

these first three ingredients can all be purchased seperatly and mixed to create you own drench and many big ranches often do just that. 

It is a way to get fast calories and energy into a weak or sick animal,  with the added benifits of a few minerals and vitamins. 

Honestly never bought the stuff, but there is a first time for everything.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I have used it twice with Cali now(my almost 9 month old HEAVILY preggo doeling). I am using it with her as a nutritional booster for her and her STILL unborn kids.  Basically I am ensuring that she and her babies are getting ALL the nutrients they need. Any excess nutrients that don't get used are just peed out, so no harm done. I dosed her two weeks ago, and dosed her(a little early) a second time on Sunday. She is doing great, and her kids still seem quite strong in there(when they kick, I fear they might burst through)!
I am being extra precautious with her pregnancy because of how young and small she is.


----------

